# Greeklish issues



## pshleas (Jul 30, 2012)

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα..


----------



## surfmadpig (Jul 30, 2012)

Είναι λάθος greeklish αυτά, vafw είναι η σωστή γραφή :b


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 30, 2012)

Ή έστω _vafo_.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2012)

Bafw, εννοείται.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2012)

Μη μαλώσετε:
Greeklish may be orthographic or phonetic. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greeklish


----------



## Earion (Jul 30, 2012)

Χα, χα, :laugh::laugh::twit:



Earion said:


> Το γελοίο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι προστίθεται και πίνακας μεταγραμματισμού κατά Γκρίκλις, ωσάν να υπήρχε σύστημα στα Γκρίκλις!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2012)

surfmadpig said:


> Είναι λάθος greeklish αυτά, vafw είναι η σωστή γραφή :b


Μα αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα με τα γκρίκλις, ότι δεν υπάρχει σωστή και λάθος γραφή. Π.χ. το ντ και το μπ. Άλλος τα γράφει ως d και b, άλλος γράφει nt και mp. Το ξ, ομοίως, το βλέπεις ως x και ως ks. Το γκ το βλέπεις γραμμένο g, αλλά και ως gk.


----------



## surfmadpig (Jul 30, 2012)

Ισχύει μεν, αλλά υποχρέωση του κάθε γκρήκλις γιούζα είναι -τουλάχιστον στις περιπτώσεις που υπάρχει κίνδυνος παρερμηνείας/άτυπου συνωνύμου λόγω τρόπου γραφής όπως στο παραπάνω παράδειγμα- να χρησιμοποιεί μια μορφή που δε δέχεται παρερμηνείες. 

Λέμε τώρα.

Πάντως, στα σοβαρά, αντίστοιχες παρερμηνείες μπορούν να προκύψουν όταν κάποιος γράφει ελληνικά μεν, ανορθόγραφα δε.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2012)

Ναι, και μια φίλη μου Αμερικάνα που τη λέγανε Maureen δεν τολμούσα ποτέ να τη φωνάξω δυνατά όταν ταξιδεύαμε στα ελληνικά νησιά. Άσχετο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2012)

surfmadpig said:


> Πάντως, στα σοβαρά, αντίστοιχες παρερμηνείες μπορούν να προκύψουν όταν κάποιος γράφει ελληνικά μεν, ανορθόγραφα δε.


Χαχαχα... Τι μου θύμισες τώρα. Ναι, έχω δει μια τέτοια περίπτωση, όπου μια ανορθόγραφη συντομογραφία σε ένα SMS δημιούργησε παρεξήγηση που παραλίγο να καταλήξει σε χωρισμό.


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ναι, και μια φίλη μου Αμερικάνα που τη λέγανε Maureen δεν τολμούσα ποτέ να τη φωνάξω δυνατά όταν ταξιδεύαμε στα ελληνικά νησιά. Άσχετο.


Μαρή Μαυρηηήν (αντιστρέψιμο, και με τοοονισμένο και μακρόοο), πρόσεχε, όχι στα βαθιά, έχει ρεύματα εδώ στο Ικάριο!


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ναι, και μια φίλη μου Αμερικάνα που τη λέγανε Maureen δεν τολμούσα ποτέ να τη φωνάξω δυνατά όταν ταξιδεύαμε στα ελληνικά νησιά. Άσχετο.



Μόοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοριν
δεν ακούγεται σαν 
Μωρήηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη(ν)


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2012)

Έλα που οι Αμερικάνες Maureen θέλουν συνήθως να τις φωνάζουν Μορίν.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ναι, και μια φίλη μου Αμερικάνα που τη λέγανε Maureen δεν τολμούσα ποτέ να τη φωνάξω δυνατά όταν ταξιδεύαμε στα ελληνικά νησιά.


Ενώ αν τη λέγανε Κλαίρη θα πέταγες ένα: «Έλα 'δώ, μαρή Κλαίρ’!» κι όλοι θα έλεγαν «ωωωλαλάάάά, μα quelle classe!»


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2012)

Γιά κοίτα πώς μεγάλωσε η Ρέιτσελ... :clap:


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Γιά κοίτα πώς μεγάλωσε η Ρέιτσελ... :clap:



Τόσο πολύ, που το κεφάλι της είναι δυσανάλογα μεγαλύτερο από το σώμα της και τα χέρια της με λίγη προσπάθεια περικλείουν την περιφέρειά της (αθάνατο φοτοσόπ)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τόσο πολύ, που το κεφάλι της είναι δυσανάλογα μεγαλύτερο από το σώμα της και τα χέρια της με λίγη προσπάθεια περικλείουν την περιφέρειά της (αθάνατο φοτοσόπ)


Υποθέτω ότι, όπως εδώ πλέον φορολογούν ακόμη και τον αέρα που αναπνέουμε, έτσι στο ΗΒ μάλλον πρέπει να 'χουν αρχίσει να φορολογούν τα καλά λόγια. Αλλά, SBE, δεν χρειάζεται ν' ανησυχείς — την επιστροφή φόρου την έχεις σίγουρη!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Γιά κοίτα πώς μεγάλωσε η Ρέιτσελ... :clap:


Ποια Ρέιτσελ, βρε παιδιά; Εγώ δεν την γνωρίζω την κυρία.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ποια Ρέιτσελ, βρε παιδιά; Εγώ δεν την γνωρίζω την κυρία.


Τον κώδικα των Ναβάχο τον έχεις ακουστά; Ε, μάθε τώρα και τον κώδικα του Νίκελ: http://glee.wikia.com/wiki/Rachel_Berry. 

ΥΓ Από τα Greeklish στα Gleekish...


----------



## Themis (Jul 30, 2012)

Ούτε γώ τη γνωρίζω, και μάλιστα την κόβω για τραβεστί.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως που έχω δει το σήριαλ μια φορά μόνο χρειάστηκε να σκεφτώ λίγο για να καταλάβω (όχι για να θυμηθώ) ποιά ήταν. Τραβεστί; Είσαι υπερβολικός Θέμη. Όλα τα "σχολικά" σήριαλ έχουν και ένα ασχημόπαπο, για να είναι πιο ρεαλιστικά, δεν θυμάσαι την Τόρι Σπελιγκ, π.χ.; Τουλάχιστον αυτό το ασχημόπαπο έχει φωνή. Μόνο που αν κρίνω από τη φωτογραφία στο λινκ που μας στέλνει ο Ζαζ, την παρεξήγησα την κοπέλλα. Δεν είναι φοτοσόπιασμα το εξώφυλλο. Όντως έχει χερούκλες. Βρε μπας και έχει δίκιο ο Θέμης;

ΥΓ Στις φωτογραφίες που δεν είναι φοτοσοπιασμένες, όπως εδώ, τα χέρια της φαίνονται φυσιολογικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ναι, και μια φίλη μου Αμερικάνα που τη λέγανε Maureen δεν τολμούσα ποτέ να τη φωνάξω δυνατά όταν ταξιδεύαμε στα ελληνικά νησιά. Άσχετο.



Χαχαχα! Τι μου θύμισες! Είχα μια συμφοιτήτρια Ισπανίδα που το επίθετό της ήταν Montero Fustes.


----------

